# Fröhliche Weihnachten!



## Mungamau (24. Dezember 2009)

Frohe Weihnachten Euch alle!


----------



## Pereace2010 (24. Dezember 2009)

Frohe Weinachten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ymenia (24. Dezember 2009)

*sing* We wish you a merry christmas, we wish you a merry christmas, we wish you a merry christmas and a happy new year.

Erholsame Weihnachten und ein besinnliches Fest euch


----------



## ^^°stefi°^^ (24. Dezember 2009)

Danke, dir und all den andere da draußen auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Und freut ihr euch auch alle schön auf den Loot unter dem Weihnachtsbaum? :-P
Natürlich nur wenn ihr alle schön brav wart.


----------



## Curumir (24. Dezember 2009)

Frohe Weihnachten!!!!!!


Lawl von Muglol!


----------



## Celdin (24. Dezember 2009)

Wünsche auch allen Frohe Weihnachten!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## klein-B'Tuin (24. Dezember 2009)

Ja frohe Weihnachten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zero-X (24. Dezember 2009)

Merry Weihnachten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shadowwarrior1996 (24. Dezember 2009)

Frohe Weihnachten an euch alle =)


----------



## Chillers (24. Dezember 2009)

^^°stefi°^^ schrieb:


> Danke, dir und all den andere da draußen auch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Hoffe ich war brav und darf abräumen (man weiß´ja nie)........

Ich wünsche allen schöne, ruhige Weihnachtstage und keinen Stress.
Hoffe, ihr habt alle Geschenke und müsst nicht morgen noch durchstarten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (24. Dezember 2009)

Ja, euch allen fröhliche Weihnachten.


----------



## ''Rhesos'' (24. Dezember 2009)

Wünsche auch allen frohe Weinachten


----------



## Lethior (24. Dezember 2009)

Frohe Weihnachten und euch allen besinnliche Festtage


----------



## Mofeist (24. Dezember 2009)

jo frohe weihnachten


----------



## Haxxler (24. Dezember 2009)

Gleichfalls!


----------



## destrojoe2 (24. Dezember 2009)

Frohe Weihnachten euch allen !!!!


*sing*  and  *dance*


----------



## doodlez_himself (24. Dezember 2009)

Ja, an alle fröhliche Weihnachten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Plaigor (24. Dezember 2009)

Blizzard solltage mal einführen das nur die ehrbaren und freundlichen spieler  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  bekommen
und die ganzen flamer und die anderen die einen ständig beleidigen bekommen ne rute

Naja frohes fest euch allen


----------



## Vanduh (24. Dezember 2009)

Frohe und gesegnete Weihnachten allerseits!


----------



## EspCap (24. Dezember 2009)

Frohe Weihnachten und schöne Feiertage 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gothic_1234 (24. Dezember 2009)

Frohe Weihnachten euch allen !!!!

@ mist zu langsam wollte auch grade auf machen^^


----------



## Kâmâ94 (24. Dezember 2009)

Ich wünsche euch allen auch Fröhliche Weihnachten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG Kâmâ


----------



## Mungamau (24. Dezember 2009)

Zudem wünsche ich das gesamte Buffed.de Team fröhliche Weihnachten!


----------



## ipercoop (24. Dezember 2009)

Wollt mal so sagen dass heute Heilig Abend und morgen eig Weihnachten beginnt *klug scheiß*


----------



## Pente (24. Dezember 2009)

Frohes Fest euch allen. Lasst euch reichlich beschenken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tear_jerker (24. Dezember 2009)

Frohe Weihnachten oder mit den Worten eines anderen(TV-Figur): Frohe Satanalien ^^


----------



## Xorras (24. Dezember 2009)

Frohes Fest und besinnliche Feiertage an die ganze Community!

Ich liebe euch alle... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hotgoblin (24. Dezember 2009)

*Fröhliche Weihnachten euch allen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*



Leider bekomm ich dieses Jahr nix  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bader1 (24. Dezember 2009)

L4d2 + Neuer Pc *freu* 

Achso ja euch allen ein schönes Fest!


----------



## Firun (24. Dezember 2009)

Ein frohes Fest euch allen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bloodletting (24. Dezember 2009)

Frohes Fest, ihr Quadrateier! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jaaa ich hab vorgewärmt ... *hust*


----------



## spectrumizer (24. Dezember 2009)

Hohohohoho! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Frohes Fest euch allen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kargaro (24. Dezember 2009)

Frohe Weihnachten, gutes neues Jahr und vor allem:  good Loot  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## IchbinArzt (24. Dezember 2009)

Frohe Weihnachten Euch allen :-)


----------



## Eisphoenix (24. Dezember 2009)

_Frohe Weihnachten​_



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (24. Dezember 2009)

Frohe Weihnachten, besonders an die Leute, die heute oder morgen arbeiten müssen, aber auch an alle die heute ausschlafen können: geniesst es!


----------



## Perkone (24. Dezember 2009)

Schene Weihnachtn an alle un viel Freude beim Itemauspacken hehe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und an alle, die so wie ich, heute um 07:00 aufgestanden sind um dann von 09:00 bis 11:00 zu arbeiten: Durchhalten, geht vorbei ^^


----------



## Davatar (24. Dezember 2009)

Perkone schrieb:


> Schene Weihnachtn an alle un viel Freude beim Itemauspacken hehe
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Du gehst für 2 Stunden arbeiten? Das lohnt ja echt nicht, da wär ich gleich liegen geblieben ^^


----------



## Knochengeist (24. Dezember 2009)

_[orkisch]_ Nethcaniew Ehcilörf   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bodog (24. Dezember 2009)

Frohe Weihnachten, feiert schön und lasst euch bei den Geschenken nicht runter kriegen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Goim der einzig wahre (24. Dezember 2009)

ipercoop schrieb:


> Wollt mal so sagen dass heute Heilig Abend und morgen eig Weihnachten beginnt *klug scheiß*



Nich bei uns 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

^^


Frohe Weihnachten D


----------



## DER Lachmann (24. Dezember 2009)

frohe weihnachten ^^


----------



## Raheema (24. Dezember 2009)

Frohe weinachten und ein besinlliches fest =)


----------



## Ykon (24. Dezember 2009)

Frohe Weihnachten Euch allen und mein Beileid an die, die heute doch noch arbeiten müssen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und nächste Woche der "Frohes Neues" Thread? *g*


----------



## Asayur (24. Dezember 2009)

Fröhliche Weihnachten liebe Com, liebe Mods und natürlich Merry Christmas, lieber Weihnachtszam 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Feiert ein schönes Fest mit euren liebsten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## M1ghtymage (24. Dezember 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  den Weihnachtszam gibts ja garnücht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (24. Dezember 2009)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> den Weihnachtszam gibts ja garnücht
> ...


Türlich gibts den! Oder was meinst Du, wer legt die Shakes & Fidget - Comics unter den Weihnachtsbaum und bannt pünktlich zum 25.12. Trolle und Spammer?


----------



## Kleipd (24. Dezember 2009)

frohe weihnachten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (24. Dezember 2009)

Frohe Weihnachten euch allen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (24. Dezember 2009)

Ein frohes und besinnliches Fest euch allen!


----------



## Tabuno (24. Dezember 2009)

Frohe Weihnachten und schöne Feiertage euch allen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Toamar (24. Dezember 2009)

*Hallo liebe Buffed,- und WoW-Community,

ich wünsche allen ein besinnliches Weihnachts-Fest, und einen guten Rutsch ins Jahr 2010!
Euer Toamar*

_Wer möchte kann hier auch noch seinen Wunsch hinterlassen..._


----------



## Renegade123 (24. Dezember 2009)

Frohe Ostern!


----------



## Siilverberg (24. Dezember 2009)

Das werd ich doch gleich mal machen Frohe Weihnachten  Schöne Beschehrung, tolle Feiertage, wein BEsinnliches Fest. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Whitebull_1992 (24. Dezember 2009)

Frohe Weihnachten, feiert ein besinnliches Fest mit eurer Familie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Den Thread mag ich jetzt schon


----------



## NaturalDesaster (24. Dezember 2009)

Happy Halloween !


----------



## Jaytonic (24. Dezember 2009)

Happy Hanuka! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Er4yzer (24. Dezember 2009)

Guten Suff!


----------



## Asayur (24. Dezember 2009)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> den Weihnachtszam gibts ja garnücht
> ...


Hey nichts gegen den Weihnachtszam... das mag er gar nicht, wen man gegen ihn spricht, gibbet keine Geschenke dieses Jahr



Davatar schrieb:


> Türlich gibts den! Oder was meinst Du, wer legt die Shakes & Fidget - Comics unter den Weihnachtsbaum und bannt pünktlich zum 25.12. Trolle und Spammer?


Ich hoffe ja, das er mir den neuesten LFG Comic unter den Baum legt, vor ein paar Seiten wurde nämlich Richard geköpft und ich mach mir sorgen um den Chief Warlock of the Brothers of Darkness, Lord of the Thirteen Hells, Master of the Bones, Emperor of the Black, Lord of the Undead, Mayor of a little Village up the Coas, Mistress of Magma and all anew Lord of the Dance *g*


----------



## Cyklan No.1 (24. Dezember 2009)

genau so ein thread wollt ich grad machen xD


----------



## übelster Magier (24. Dezember 2009)

Bin zwar Atheist (der einzige in der Familie xD), wünsche euch aber trotzdem frohe feiertage und reichlich Geschenke ;9


----------



## Idekoon (24. Dezember 2009)

Wünsche euch ein fettes Christkind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schurcore (24. Dezember 2009)

hohoho


Frohe weihnachten an ALLE da draußen

undn guten rutsch auch noch!!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

gruß schurcore


----------



## wildrazor09 (24. Dezember 2009)

Wünsch euch gute Feiertage und viele epixx


----------



## Sarif (24. Dezember 2009)

ich wünsch euch allen frohe feiertage und einen guten rutsch =D



MfG Sarif  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## G0dlik3 (24. Dezember 2009)

Frohen Ramadan!

/vote 4 close !


----------



## Sam_Fischer (24. Dezember 2009)

jo, Frohe Weihnachten euch allen......


P.s
Wann kommt das Thema "Was hast du geschenkt bekommen?"


----------



## Tyro (24. Dezember 2009)

Auch von mir Frohe Weihnachten euch allen! =)


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (24. Dezember 2009)

viel spaß an alle die wie ich bis 0 uhr arbeiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (24. Dezember 2009)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> jo, Frohe Weihnachten euch allen......
> 
> 
> P.s
> Wann kommt das Thema "Was hast du geschenkt bekommen?"


Was für ne Frage...am 26 natürlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Genomchen (24. Dezember 2009)

Gute Idee^^
Da ich Franzose bin...

Joyeux Noël à touts et à toutes vos familles!!!!!
.
.
.
.
Dashing through the snow
In a one horse open sleigh
O'er the fields we go
Laughing all the way
Bells on bob tails ring
Making spirits bright
What fun it is to laugh and sing
A sleighing song tonight

Oh, jingle bells, jingle bells
Jingle all the way
Oh, what fun it is to ride
In a one horse open sleigh
Jingle bells, jingle bells
Jingle all the way
Oh, what fun it is to ride
In a one horse open sleigh

A day or two ago
I thought I'd take a ride
And soon Miss Fanny Bright
Was seated by my side
The horse was lean and lank
Misfortune seemed his lot
We got into a drifted bank
And then we got upsot

Oh, jingle bells, jingle bells
Jingle all the way
Oh, what fun it is to ride
In a one horse open sleigh
Jingle bells, jingle bells
Jingle all the way
Oh, what fun it is to ride
In a one horse open sleigh yeah

Jingle bells, jingle bells
Jingle all the way
Oh, what fun it is to ride
In a one horse open sleigh
Jingle bells, jingle bells
Jingle all the way
Oh, what fun it is to ride
In a one horse open sleigh


----------



## Sèv! (24. Dezember 2009)

Ich wünsche euch ein Frohes Fest und einen wunderbaren Rutsch ins neue Jahr!

Der Schmetterer

Edith: Den da oben wünsche ich euch auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Der Germane (24. Dezember 2009)

G0dlik3 schrieb:


> Frohen Ramadan!
> 
> /vote 4 close !




Die auch Frohe Weihnachten Gódlíkê!!!!!!!11111elf


Btt. Frohe Weihnachten und nen Guten rutsch ins neue Jahr. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mfg Germane


----------



## Kersyl (24. Dezember 2009)

Frohe Sauf/Fress/Geschenke Orgie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wünsche euch natürlich nen guten rutsch ins neue Jahr, aber nicht Dass ihr auf dem glatteis aufrutscht hehe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mungamau (24. Dezember 2009)

Und meiner wurde verschoben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=136430


----------



## Mr. Morizon (24. Dezember 2009)

Frohes Konsumfest.


----------



## Tabuno (24. Dezember 2009)

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showt...p;#entry2336939
Hier ist der offizielle Weihnachts-Gruß Thread. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


/reported


----------



## bruderelfe (24. Dezember 2009)

Frohe Weihnachten euch alle!!

lg


----------



## Nawato (24. Dezember 2009)

Frohe Weihnachten allen Wesen und verrückten Wesen von buffed.


----------



## bruderelfe (24. Dezember 2009)

Frohe Weihnachten euch allen!

lg


----------



## Andoral1990 (24. Dezember 2009)

Toamar schrieb:


> *Hallo liebe Buffed,- und WoW-Community,
> 
> ich wünsche allen ein besinnliches Weihnachts-Fest, und einen guten Rutsch ins Jahr 2010!
> Euer Toamar*
> ...



Wieviel Wünsche hab ich denn? Ich wünsch mir Wasser, direkt aus der Leitung, oder doch liebe ne Playstation.


Allen Buffys, Wowler, Guild Warslern , RoMern, Etclern. ein Frohes un Epicreiches Fest...


----------



## Edou (24. Dezember 2009)

Frohe Weihnachten ^^


----------



## Lily:) (24. Dezember 2009)

Frohe Weihnachten, viele ferngesteuerte Minihubschrauber und besinnliche Tage an alle!

Und anstatt das geschenkte Geld zu verprassen, wäre eine Spende eine Überlegung wert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (24. Dezember 2009)

Aufklärung: Warum feiern wir Weihnachten?

Jesus is an diesem Tag geboren worden, und somit hat die Errettung  angefangen. Für Christen heisst es, der Tag, ab dem die Menschen wieder ein geeintes Leben mit Gott möglich ist, wie vor dem Sündenfall vom Adam und Eva. Ein Zuhause, wo man geliebt und jederzeit willkommen ist.

Was ist daraus heute geworden? Rote Männer mit dickem Bauch in weissem Bart verteilen Geschenk und johlen: Hohoho. Der Anzug is wahrscheinlich Rot, weil er von Coca Cola gesponsert ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Tatsächlich hat es ca um 300 n. Chr. einen Jungen Mann gegeben, der in einem fürcherlichem Seesturm geraten ist, und überlebt hat. Weil er so glücklich war, dass Gott ihn vor dem Tod bewahrt hat, ging er in die nächste Kirche, um sich bei Gott zu bedanken. Nur wusste er nicht, dass man beschlossen hatte (die verantwortlichen Bischöfe glaub ich... bin ned sicher), den nächsten jungen Mann, der zur Tür reintritt als Bischof zu ernennen!
Dieser Mann war der heilige Nikolaus. Heilig, weil er durch das Blut Jesu reingewaschen wurde. Ich glaube, er hatte sogar Geschenke an die armen Kinder am Weihnachten verteilt. Aber das mit dem roten Anzug muss irgendwann jemand erfunden habn :>

Weihnachten bedeuten, wieder dorthin zurückzukehren, wo man geliebt und gewollt wird. Wieder zurück in das traute Heim.

Ich hoffe, ihr wisst alle, wo euer Zuhause ist. Ansonsten wirds ne bittere Weihnacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Merry Christmas.


----------



## Konov (24. Dezember 2009)

Frohe Weihnachten für alle!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lekraan (24. Dezember 2009)

Ich grüß von hier aus den Osterhase und den Weihnachtsmann. 
Außerdem, frohe Weihnachten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Samolun (24. Dezember 2009)

frohe weihnachten!


----------



## Rexo (24. Dezember 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zerato_Thrall (24. Dezember 2009)

Hey. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
 Schöne Weihnachten euch allen und natürlich auch schöne und lange Ferien!


----------



## LordofDemons (24. Dezember 2009)

ich hasse weihnachten -.-


----------



## moehrewinger (24. Dezember 2009)

Ich wünsch euch allen Frohe und stressfreie Weihnachten und einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr.

Yehaa. Nur noch ne dreiviertel Stunde arbeiten /dance


----------



## seanbuddha (24. Dezember 2009)

Hallo Buffedcommunity! Wer sich noch erinnern kann bin ich zurzeit in Behandlung (mehr muss ich ja nicht sagen ne?) und komm nur extrem selten on 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich wollte euch allen ein Frohes Fest wünschen! Werdet reich beschenkt, feiert besinnt mit der Familie, lacht und freut euch, geniesst die Stimmung!
Ich bin ein totaler Weihnachtsfan und freue mich natürlich total auf die Festtage 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und noch hier für die leute in der Haardklink die dort ihr Weihnachten mit den Betreuern verbringen:
Feiert schön, denkt nicht an eure Sorgen und Probleme, geniesst das leben! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Frohes Fest, hab euch lieb :*

So, ich bin jtz wieder draussen, Tisch decken, Weihnachtsmusik hörn, Paffen, Kirche gehn und alles mögliche!

Frohe Festtage und ein besinnliches neues Jahr!


----------



## turageo (24. Dezember 2009)

Hiho,

wünsch Euch allen ein frohes Fest. Immer hübsch gelassen bleiben...

Viele Grüße

PS: Gibts eigentlich hier Leute, die heut abend raiden gehen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xylliaf (24. Dezember 2009)

Frohe Weihnachten...^^

 rockt heute abend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cuauhtemoc (24. Dezember 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


bekommt ihr auch so viele geschenke? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spliffmaster (24. Dezember 2009)

Frohe Weihnachten euch allen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Legelion (24. Dezember 2009)

Ich wünsche auch allen ein frohes und erholsames Weihnachtsfest.


----------



## Braamséry (24. Dezember 2009)

Happy X-Mas an alle, die das lesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dominau (24. Dezember 2009)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Frohe Festtage und ein besinnliches neues Jahr!



Wünsch ich dir auch! 
Und euch allen andern natürlich auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Frohes fest, ich hoff heute dropt der dicke rote boss mit dem weißen bart 
ein paar epix für Rl...


----------



## Kadavaa (24. Dezember 2009)

Auch von mir ein frohes Fest an alle War-Gamer,LOTR und Aion Dadeller  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ..............hm hab ich wen vergessen?? Ach ja den Weh O Weh *Spielern* könnte man auch Fohe W-nachten wünschen zum Schluß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Eine besinnliches Fest und nette Geschenke euch allen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LiangZhou (24. Dezember 2009)

Nicht mehr viele Stunden, bereitet euch auf den Raid vor, das Loot ist da und Bufffood einschmeißen!


Frohe Weinachten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Apuh (24. Dezember 2009)

Es ist schon das siebzehnte Mal, dass meine Schwiegermutter an Weihnachten zu uns kommt.
Diesmal lassen wir sie rein.


----------



## Exicoo (24. Dezember 2009)

Frohe Weihnachten und genießt die Feiertage! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und lasst den Raid heute mal ausfallen! xD


----------



## Arlox93 (24. Dezember 2009)

Frohe Weinachten euch allen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


wie gesagt heute nogo Raid 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xxhajoxx (24. Dezember 2009)

Frohe Weihnachten euch allen, auf das ihr alle reich beschenkt werdet und eine schöne Zeit habt.


----------



## Routa (24. Dezember 2009)

wünsche euch allen auch fröhliche weihnachten und habt spass


----------



## aseari (24. Dezember 2009)

Frohe Weihnachten!


----------



## Davatar (24. Dezember 2009)

Soooo es ist tatsächlich passiert: Chef meint: "Hey, kurz anstossen, hier Champagnerflasche, dann kannst Du nach Hause gehn!"
*PLOPP* und jetzt wünsch ich Euch allen definitiv schöne Weihnachten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asayur (24. Dezember 2009)

Na dann ein dreifaches Ho-Ho-Hoch auf Davas Chef 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HGVermillion (24. Dezember 2009)

Frohe Weihnachten euch allen.


----------



## Rungor (24. Dezember 2009)

frohe weihnachten auch von mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (24. Dezember 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> Soooo es ist tatsächlich passiert: Chef meint: "Hey, kurz anstossen, hier Champagnerflasche, dann kannst Du nach Hause gehn!"
> *PLOPP* und jetzt wünsch ich Euch allen definitiv schöne Weihnachten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Gratz dava dann lass mal den abend schön ausklingen^^


----------



## Thoor (24. Dezember 2009)

I wish you a metal christmas


----------



## Petersburg (24. Dezember 2009)

(~^-^)~ Frohe Weihnachten! ~(^-^~)


----------



## Terrorsatan (24. Dezember 2009)

Ich sach auch ma Alles gute undn frohes Fest.


----------



## ATIRadeon (24. Dezember 2009)

Frohe Weinachten an die ganze buffed community, frohes Fest Leute 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Komakomi (24. Dezember 2009)

Frohe Weihnachten an alle, Feiert schön, am besten mit der Familie. Lasst euch reich beschenken und geniest das hoffentlich gute essen und das Chaos (Nur ein Fest mit vielen Pannen ist ein gutes Fest!).

Grüße Koma 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Morgolosch (24. Dezember 2009)

Frohe, besinnliche und gesegnete Weihnachten

Wünscht euch euer Mainpuller Morgolosch


----------



## Éothain (25. Dezember 2009)

*When the snow falls wunderbar
And the children happy are,
When the Glatteis on the street,
And we all a Glühwein need,
Then you know, es ist soweit:
She is here, the Weihnachtszeit

Every Parkhaus ist besetzt,
Weil die people fahren jetzt
All to Kaufhof, Mediamarkt,
Kriegen nearly Herzinfarkt.
Shopping hirnverbrannte things
And the Christmasglocke rings

Merry Christmas, merry Christmas,
Hear the music, see the lights,
Frohe Weihnacht, Frohe Weihnacht,
Merry Christmas allerseits...

Mother in the kitchen bakes
Schoko-, Nuss- and Mandelkeks
Daddy in the Nebenraum
Schmücks a Riesen-Weihnachtsbaum
He is hanging auf the balls,
Then he from the Leiter falls...

Finally the Kinderlein
To the Zimmer kommen rein
And es sings the family
Schauerlich: "Oh, Chistmastree!"
And the jeder in the house
Is packing die Geschenke aus

Merry Christmas, merry Christmas,
Hear the music, see the lights,
Frohe Weihnacht, Frohe Weihnacht,
Merry Christmas allerseits...

Mama finds unter the Tanne
Eine brandnew Teflon-Pfanne,
Papa gets a Schlips and Socken,
Everybody does frohlocken.
President speaks in TV,
All around is Harmonie,

Bis mother in the kitchen runs:
Im Ofen burns the Weihnachtsgans
And so comes die Feuerwehr
With Tatü, tata daher,
And they bring a long, long Schlauch
And a long, long Leiter auch.
And they schrei - "Wasser marsch!",
Christmas is - now im - Arsch...

Merry Christmas, merry Christmas,
Hear the music, see the lights,
Frohe Weihnacht, Frohe Weihnacht,
Merry Christmas allerseits...*


----------



## Zalahadin (25. Dezember 2009)

Frohe Weihnachten!!!!!!


----------



## Redryujin (25. Dezember 2009)

Von mir auch an alle,

Frohe Weihnachten


----------



## Gramarye (25. Dezember 2009)

Ich wünsch allen frohe Weihnachten und ein bissle Erholung...


----------



## Berghammer71 (25. Dezember 2009)

Merry Chrismas​


----------



## Zonalar (25. Dezember 2009)

ich wünsch euch frohe Weihnachten und tolle Cousinen. Ich hab 3 davon Väterlicherseits. 13-Jährig, 11-Jährig und 6-Jährig.
Sind recht herzig und lustig. Vorallem haben sie Mumm.

Ich komme super mit ihnen klar^^Ich freue mich schon auf das nächste Familienfest. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

